# Großer Barrakuda gefangen



## Leif (5. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all.

Habe es vorhin geshen, das ein großer Barrakuda gefangen wurde.
Angeblich werden sie selten so groß,

Hier findet ihr den Bericht im Orginal

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1489/








http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10783_13_20070201132252.jpg



Der Fisch ist 176cm lang und 28kg schwer


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

hab ich in dem Thread schon bewundert .... #r
wahrlich ein Monsterräuber !!! :m


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Mann hat der Beisserchen!


----------



## sunny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Petri dem Fänger #6 . Der Bursche sieht schon furchteinflössend aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Das Bild finde ich auch klasse! 

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10785_13_20070201135047.jpg
"Stark gezeichnet: Der Rapala-Magnum aus Balsaholz hat den Biss nicht überlebt, doch die Stahlseele hielt."

So passiert das manchmal, und so eine Stahlachse ist dann verdammt segensreich. :g


@Leif:
Mit: "MEIN ANGELN HEISST FEIN ANGELN!!!!" fängst Du sowas aber nicht!


----------



## RenéK. (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*




Das hier ist ein großer Barrakuda!!!!!  ca. 40 kg vielleicht Rekord wenn ne Waage dabei gewesen wäre!:c

Gefangen worden ist der Barracuda im Dezember 2005 in Indonesien#6


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Das sind ja schon ganz ordentliche Fische 

Vor Jahren hab ich mal Einen von 1,25 und 25 Pfund auf Fuerteventura gefangen, der hat schon nen Rabatz gemacht, den man sonst nur von den großen Sejs kennt...


----------



## wodibo (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Wow, da verkriech ich mich mit meinen 1,05 Metern mal in die stille Ecke.
Petri den Fängern #6
Den Rappala von damals hab ich übrigens noch - die Bissspuren sind schon beeindruckend!


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Nur zur Info: Der glückliche Fänger ist auch Mitglied dieses Boardes und hat seinen Bericht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93258 bereits abgegeben.


----------



## BIG WHITE (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

@ReneK - also nix für ungut, aber mit dem Schätzen ist es so
eine Sache, es ist zweifellos ein richtig Guter, aber ob der 40kg oder 30kg hatte, keiner weiß es.Würde eher auf 30kg
"schätzen".
Es gab hier im Board schon schlimmeres, so z.B.Pfund mit Kilo
verwechselt, oder der "Captain schätze ihn..X2/X3...." usw.
Es geht halt nix ohne eine vernünftige Waage, oder wenigstens die Längenangabe, bei Thunfischen kann man mit der Längen-und Umfangmessung die Gewichte sehr genau schätzen !!

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## RenéK. (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Dieses Gewicht ist von einem sehr erfahrenen Big Gamer geschätzt worden!!!


----------



## BIG WHITE (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Erfahren oder auch nicht, spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle.

Damit man einen Fisch einigermaßen gewichtsmäßig einschätzen kann, müßte man bereits mehrere in ähnlicher Größe gewogen haben! Das zweifele ich hier stark an, denn 40 kg wären erstens ein Alltackle Weltrekord, zweitens müßte der "Schätzer" bereits einige in dieser Klasse gefangen und gewogen haben, was bei den heutigen Fischbeständen einem 7er in Lotto entsprechen würde. 

Ich nehme daher immer eine kalibrierfähige Waage mit, selbst  die Kalibrierung obwohl sie um die 200 Euro kostet, fällt im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Kosten eines Big Game Trips nicht ins Gewicht.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## RenéK. (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Großer Barrakuda gefangen*

Dieses war ein Test Trip in ein neues Revier und ja er denkt auch das es ein neuer Rekord gewesen wäre was glaubst Du denn wie er sich in den Arsch gebissen hat als er hörte das es keine vernünftige Waage gab 
Und es waren einheimische Fischer mit an Bord, die auch mit Fischen solcher Größe keine Probleme haben sie zu schätzen.!!

So jetzt ist aber Schluss, von mir ist jetzt Sendepause, wird ja doch nur alles angezweifelt.


----------

